# Upgrading help?



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

I currently have a Toro CCR 2000, and it worked pretty well this winter and I really like it, but I am looking at replacing paddles for this coming season.

I saw locally there is someone selling a CCR 2450 R pretty cheap ($100) and was thinking of picking it up. 
Would this be any major improvement over what I have (I know it is a .5hp difference, and a Briggs engine over my Suzuki). It also is 4 years old and would probably need paddles as well.

Would you bite on this deal or let it go?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If old DOC DETROIT decides to grace us with his ever knowing presence. He is the DUDE that knows those machines.:icon-woo::icon-woo:*


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Well, I decided to bite. I am so glad I did! The machine is like brand new and still under warranty! Now I will probably end up selling my CCR 2000, but not sure yet.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

ludespeedny said:


> and still under warranty!


Glad to hear you picked up a good machine at a great price.

Question, still under warranty by who? Model 38516 was last manufactured in 2007. 

Still a great purchase even without a factory warranty.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

I think through the dealer the prev owner bought it from. I haven't verified it yet, but the paperwork seems to be in order that he gave me.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 2450 seems to throw snow a little farther that the 2000's I had and bog less. if the 2450 has a plastic carb the can have a problem with surging while some of the 200's had problems with the ignition moduals


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

My experience with those is the Suzuki's are nice units until you need parts, especially carb related. They are very expensive. The 2450's are great SS blowers and can find aftermarket metal carbs. They are easier to find than the nicer (IMO) 3650's and blow almost as far. Around me the 3650's that come up for sale are either beat to death or priced near $400. The 2450's show up in very nice shape for under $200. I think you got a nice little blower for a great price.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

both machines use the same paddles so no savings there. I think the Suzuki motor is easier to pull start than the rtek motor when cold


----------

